# Lone Wolf Blues



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

This is a wonderful new album by Tom Feldmann. It includes old blues songs, some gospel tunes, and a few of Tom's own compositions. The guitar playing is beautiful with plenty of bottleneck. I have the CD spinning in my truck all the time. Includes covers of tunes by Mississippi Fred McDowell, Blind Boy Fuller, Son House, and many more. Check out the CD at Lone Wolf Blues.

Track List (Click here for sound clips):
1. Lone Wolf Blues (Oscar "Buddy" Woods)
2. We Have Overcome (Tom Feldmann) 
3. Special Streamline (Bukka White) 
4. Oh Glory How Happy I Am (Rev. Gary Davis)
5. Ever Flowing Fountain (Tom Feldmann) 
6. Level the Hollow(Tom Feldmann)
7. Delia(Traditional)
8. Keep Your Lamp Trimmed and Burning (Mississippi Fred McDowell)
9. God Don't Never Change (Blind Willie Johnson) 
10. Homesick and Lonesome Blues (Blind Boy Fuller)
11. Guitar Rag (Sylvester Weaver) 
12. Yo Yo Blues (Barbecue Bob)
13. Sic Em Dogs (Bukka White) 
14. Shetland Pony Blues (Son House)
15. Here Am I Oh Lord Send Me (Mississippi John Hurt)
16. Muddy Waters Medley


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Sounds interesting. I like the blues. I might have to check it out.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Some nice tunes here
But a little too religious for me personally


----------

